# private vs. public JRE



## Guest (30. Sep 2004)

hallo,
ich habe kürzlich die sdk1.5 installiert, wobei ich während der installation die public jre nicht angewählt habe. wenn ich nun irgendein programm starten will, kommt die fehlermeldung, dass die jre nicht gefunden werden konnte (wenn ich die app aus der ide starte geht's jedoch...).
nun habe ich auf der sun-site folgendes gelesen:





> Installing the JDK installs a private J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) and optionally a public copy. The private JRE is required to run the tools included with the JDK. It has no registry settings and is contained entirely in a jre directory (typically at C:\Program Files\jdk1.5.0\jre) whose location is known only to the JDK. On the other hand, the public JRE can be used by other Java applications, is contained outside the JDK (typically at C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0), is registered with the Windows registry (at HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft), can be removed using Add/Remove Programs, might or might not be registered with browsers, and might or might not have java.exe copied to the Windows system directory (making it the default system Java platform or not).



muss ich nun auch die private version installieren, oder wäre es möglich, die registry einträge manuell hinzuzufügen, oder wär' das nur blöd?

wenn ich zwei jre installiert habe, in welches \jre\lib\ext verzeichnis müsste ich dann erweiterungen (z.b. für mysql) reintun, damit die auch aus einem .jar gefunden werde?

vielen dank für euere antwort!
gruss


----------



## Roar (30. Sep 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muss ich nun auch die private version installieren, oder wäre es möglich, die registry einträge manuell hinzuzufügen, oder wär' das nur blöd?



wenn du eine public JRE hast, dann würde deine programme ausgeführt werden. wenn du nur eine sdk internet jre mitinstalliert hast musst du noch eine zweite JRE installieren



> wenn ich zwei jre installiert habe, in welches \jre\lib\ext verzeichnis müsste ich dann erweiterungen (z.b. für mysql) reintun, damit die auch aus einem .jar gefunden werde?



zum programmieren in das verzeichnis der jre im sdk. ansonsten bringt dir das nicht viel, da wenn du eine jar hast die extra klassen mit in die jar bzw. den classpath packen musst.


----------



## Guest (1. Okt 2004)

danke für deine antwort,
gruss


----------



## Der Papa (2. Okt 2004)

Hallo Gast, 

also ich arbeite mit Linux und habe somit ein SDK mit jre für meine  Entwicklungsumgebung und noch eine öffentliche jre die über die in den Umgebungsvariablen eingestellt ist.
Ich habe die mysql-connector...jar einfach beiden jre's hinzugefügt. Einmal in $JAVA_HOME/jre/lib/ext/ und dann noch in 
[Meine Entwicklungsumgebung]/java/jre/lib/ext/

Dann findet die jre den Datenbanktreiber beim starten aus der IDE und beim starten von der Konsole (ohne weitere Paremeter)

Und wegen der der public jre: Installiere doch einfach beide (auch die public), das stört doch keinen.
Auf einem Rechner wo nur die jre läuft (um java Programme auszuführen) muss diese sowieso public sein, sonst gehts nit.

Gruß, Tom.


----------

